# Apple cider vinegar



## envymi (May 30, 2005)

Anyone ever use straight apple cider vinegar on their face? I had a few little pimples on my face this weekend cuz I've been stressing too much lately. I usually go to a lady for facials and microdermabrasion every other week, but since my schedules gonna be a little crazy the next month or so I won't be able to go see her for a while. So I did my usual once a week skincare routine with a pumpkin enzyme mask I have, then I decided to try some apple cider vinegar. I don't know what made me think of it. I just put some on a cotton ball and dabbed it all over my face, putting more on my problem areas. The little pimples on my chin and the few blackheads I had came to surface immediately. It was so weird. This morning when I woke I noticed that my skin is completely clear and the pores on my cheeks seem smaller. Has anyone else ever tried it?


----------



## bonbon412 (May 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Anyone ever use straight apple cider vinegar on their face? I had a few little pimples on my face this weekend cuz I've been stressing too much lately. I usually go to a lady for facials and microdermabrasion every other week, but since my schedules gonna be a little crazy the next month or so I won't be able to go see her for a while. So I did my usual once a week skincare routine with a pumpkin enzyme mask I have, then I decided to try some apple cider vinegar. I don't know what made me think of it. I just put some on a cotton ball and dabbed it all over my face, putting more on my problem areas. The little pimples on my chin and the few blackheads I had came to surface immediately. It was so weird. This morning when I woke I noticed that my skin is completely clear and the pores on my cheeks seem smaller. Has anyone else ever tried it? Wow what a great tip! I had a similar experience where I randomly put some green tea on a pimple and it literally disappeared over night. I guess the natural stuff is way better than the stuff you buy at the store! I've tried ACV though.


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 30, 2005)

Oo! I've been looking at recipes for home made skin care, and it seems like a lot call for apple cider vinegar. I think I'm going to try just plain apple cider vinegar today!


----------



## lovesboxers (May 30, 2005)

no, but I'm going to go get some now....thanks!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 30, 2005)

My skin must be more sensitive than yours envymi. I just tried some apple cider vinegar on a few trouble blackheads. It started burning and the places where I applied the turned red like sunburn. It faded pretty quickly, and it got rid of the really big blackhead, but it was scary there for a moment! I guess I'll have to try something gentler.


----------



## envymi (May 30, 2005)

My skin is really sensitive and yes it did burn...but I just waited and it did stop quickly. To me when something tingles and burns as long as it doesn't last, it just means it's doing something. It is pretty much an acid, so you will feel something. The fact that it brought everything to surface so fast was enough for me to put up with the stinging.


----------



## Marisol (May 30, 2005)

Wow, I will definately try this out. Where can you purchase apple cider vinegar?


----------



## envymi (May 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Wow, I will definately try this out. Where can you purchase apple cider vinegar? I mostly shop at Trader Joes, so that's where mine is from. You can get it at any grocery store though...I have heard that it's better if you get the organic unfiltered kind. I think having the mother(the actual apple pieces) helps somehow.


----------



## destiny (May 30, 2005)

When using ACV on your face, I would suggest using an organic one, since the unfiltered and organic ones have the right PH for the skin. (bragg's is a good brand, available at health food stores). If pure ACV is too strong for you, mix it 50/50 with water. This also makes a great daily toner. Love ACV! :icon_love


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* My skin is really sensitive and yes it did burn...but I just waited and it did stop quickly. To me when something tingles and burns as long as it doesn't last, it just means it's doing something. It is pretty much an acid, so you will feel something. The fact that it brought everything to surface so fast was enough for me to put up with the stinging. Oh ok, it was really the redness that worried me. I wonder if diluting it with a bit of water would still work, but with less irritation.


----------



## KMEFH (May 30, 2005)

Ive made homemade stuff w/ this before, but never used it alone as a toner. My question is, do u rinse after using it alone as a toner, or let it absorb?


----------



## envymi (May 30, 2005)

I didn't rinse, just left it on, but I suppose you could rinse. I just don't think it's necessary.


----------



## Liz (May 30, 2005)

i just tried it with like 2/3 vinegar and 1/3 bottled water since the ACV isn't all natural. I put some on and it didn't sting and i rinsed my face with water since I don't want to smell like vinegar. lol.

is it for white and black heads, or would it work with like cystic type ones?


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* When using ACV on your face, I would suggest using an organic one, since the unfiltered and organic ones have the right PH for the skin. (bragg's is a good brand, available at health food stores). If pure ACV is too strong for you, mix it 50/50 with water. This also makes a great daily toner. Love ACV! :icon_love It's funny that you posted this at the same time I asked if ACV worked diluted!!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 1, 2005)

I used the ACV toner for several months awhile back, and I really liked it!! I diluted mine with water in a 50/50 ratio. I'd heard it's supposed to be 1 part ACV to 10 parts water, but that wouldn't do a thing for my skin. It really cleared me up (though I just had some clogged pores and blackheads), and it made my skin really glow. I've been thinking lately about using it again...


----------



## glamslam (Jun 3, 2005)

Woah! How could I never have heard about this?? I've gotta try this! Envy I'm with you...I'm going for it full strength! My skin can take it! Thanks so much for sharing this info!


----------



## Lisa329 (Jun 3, 2005)

Great tip! I am going to try it tonite.


----------



## bonbon412 (Jun 3, 2005)

Did this dry your skin out a lot? My skin is sorta dry right now from being in the sun so much and I don't want it to get any flakier!


----------



## envymi (Jun 3, 2005)

If your skin is a little dry right now, it will dry it out even more, so make sure you have a good moisturizer that won't clog your pores or make your skin worse. I've been putting ACV on every day this week to get rid of some pesky little bumps I've got and it's really been helping, but my skin does tend to get dry. I have a moisturizer I use when I get my peels and microdermabrasion treatments that's full of Omega fatty acids and it helps to keep my skin soft and it doesn't break me out. So make sure you stay moisturized.


----------



## Liz (Jun 3, 2005)

how do you handle the smell?! i have to wash it off else i smell like it, and mine is mixed with some water.


----------



## Bhav (Jun 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Anyone ever use straight apple cider vinegar on their face? I had a few little pimples on my face this weekend cuz I've been stressing too much lately. I usually go to a lady for facials and microdermabrasion every other week, but since my schedules gonna be a little crazy the next month or so I won't be able to go see her for a while. So I did my usual once a week skincare routine with a pumpkin enzyme mask I have, then I decided to try some apple cider vinegar. I don't know what made me think of it. I just put some on a cotton ball and dabbed it all over my face, putting more on my problem areas. The little pimples on my chin and the few blackheads I had came to surface immediately. It was so weird. This morning when I woke I noticed that my skin is completely clear and the pores on my cheeks seem smaller. Has anyone else ever tried it? What a fab tip! Thanx!


----------



## envymi (Jun 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* how do you handle the smell?! i have to wash it off else i smell like it, and mine is mixed with some water. I guess I'm kinda used to the smell because I use a lot of hydrogen peroxide on myself and that sorta smells like vinegar too. It goes away after a while.


----------



## buttercup972 (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Anyone ever use straight apple cider vinegar on their face? I had a few little pimples on my face this weekend cuz I've been stressing too much lately. I usually go to a lady for facials and microdermabrasion every other week, but since my schedules gonna be a little crazy the next month or so I won't be able to go see her for a while. So I did my usual once a week skincare routine with a pumpkin enzyme mask I have, then I decided to try some apple cider vinegar. I don't know what made me think of it. I just put some on a cotton ball and dabbed it all over my face, putting more on my problem areas. The little pimples on my chin and the few blackheads I had came to surface immediately. It was so weird. This morning when I woke I noticed that my skin is completely clear and the pores on my cheeks seem smaller. Has anyone else ever tried it? When you say your blackheads came to the surface, do you mean they actually came out of your skin?


----------



## envymi (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *buttercup972* When you say your blackheads came to the surface, do you mean they actually came out of your skin?



Yeah, it's the weirdest thing...and the whiteheads do the same thing, it's a little strange, but it saves me from pushing and poking at them.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *buttercup972* When you say your blackheads came to the surface, do you mean they actually came out of your skin?



hi buttercup,,welcome to mut,im Gwendolyn from ny,

You will find all sorts of tricks and tips on here just like this one,lol


----------



## Sofia (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks like I know what I'll be out buying later today. I can't believe I never heard about this before. I love this site.


----------



## buttercup972 (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh well, it didn't work for me


----------



## Liz (Jun 19, 2005)

does it matter if it's "all natural" or can it be the regular ACV? i saw the bragg's one, but it scared me because of the stuff in it.


----------



## envymi (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* does it matter if it's "all natural" or can it be the regular ACV? i saw the bragg's one, but it scared me because of the stuff in it. I think it's better when it has the stuff in it...that stuff is just the pieces of apple. I've heard that's the best kind to get. It's always better to get the natural and organic stuff. The other kinds usually have unnecessary chemicals and/or fillers.


----------



## Andi (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* I think it's better when it has the stuff in it...that stuff is just the pieces of apple. I've heard that's the best kind to get. It's always better to get the natural and organic stuff. The other kinds usually have unnecessary chemicals and/or fillers. mine has that stuff (whatever you call that) in it too-you mean the stuff that sinks to the bottom? donÂ´t worry, get the natural one!


----------



## smjolly02 (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, this stuff works so great. It seems to heal the skin. I wish I would of heard of straight apple cider vinegar on the face a long time ago. Thanks.


----------



## Andi (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smjolly02*



Wow, this stuff works so great. It seems to heal the skin. I wish I would of heard of straight apple cider vinegar on the face a long time ago. Thanks. great it worked for ya!!!youÂ´re right-it somehow heals the skin. I had a lot of little red spots from past breakouts on my cheeks-they were flat and red, no real akne marks. they have been there forever but now they seem to fade (and IÂ´be only been using ACV for almost a week!).

canÂ´t stop raving about this stuff


----------



## buttercup972 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I am going to try the natural one, it sounds like it does a better job!


----------



## Mina (Jun 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Anyone ever use straight apple cider vinegar on their face? I had a few little pimples on my face this weekend cuz I've been stressing too much lately. I usually go to a lady for facials and microdermabrasion every other week, but since my schedules gonna be a little crazy the next month or so I won't be able to go see her for a while. So I did my usual once a week skincare routine with a pumpkin enzyme mask I have, then I decided to try some apple cider vinegar. I don't know what made me think of it. I just put some on a cotton ball and dabbed it all over my face, putting more on my problem areas. The little pimples on my chin and the few blackheads I had came to surface immediately. It was so weird. This morning when I woke I noticed that my skin is completely clear and the pores on my cheeks seem smaller. Has anyone else ever tried it? Envy I have to try this out...no matter what, you know i have lots of pores on my cheeks too....n i have used almost everything....i should try this out tonite, Thank you envy. and what if i try apple cider vineger with different mask will that be matter...



just wonder


----------



## raineywife (Jul 1, 2005)

*Good tip!! mucho thxxxx -- MUST TRY TONIGHT



*


----------



## envymi (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Envy I have to try this out...no matter what, you know i have lots of pores on my cheeks too....n i have used almost everything....i should try this out tonite, Thank you envy. and what if i try apple cider vineger with different mask will that be matter...



just wonder You should use whatever you normally cleanse your face with, but before you put on the cider, make sure you cleanse you face really well. The cider should be the last step, unless you have really dry skin. Then put it on before your moisturizer.


----------



## mAra (Jul 1, 2005)

This is weird.. but what about Heinz ACV? lol.. I saw some at my bf's house.. will that work


----------



## Liz (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mAra* This is weird.. but what about Heinz ACV? lol.. I saw some at my bf's house.. will that work



that's the one i've been using since i didn't have the all natural one. it's been working alright. i'm gonna go out and get the bragg's one this weekend though. maybe it'll work better *shrugs*


----------



## mAra (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* that's the one i've been using since i didn't have the all natural one. it's been working alright. i'm gonna go out and get the bragg's one this weekend though. maybe it'll work better *shrugs* where can i get the bragg's?


----------



## Liz (Jul 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mAra* where can i get the bragg's? trader joe's or whole foods. natural food places like that probably.


----------



## keg265 (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* If your skin is a little dry right now, it will dry it out even more, so make sure you have a good moisturizer that won't clog your pores or make your skin worse. I've been putting ACV on every day this week to get rid of some pesky little bumps I've got and it's really been helping, but my skin does tend to get dry. I have a moisturizer I use when I get my peels and microdermabrasion treatments that's full of Omega fatty acids and it helps to keep my skin soft and it doesn't break me out. So make sure you stay moisturized. What are some great moisturizers out there that are available in stores now for dry skin? any suggestions?




Ohhh, and great tips , im gonna try it .


----------



## K*O* (Jul 2, 2005)

I love Nivea...Its the new one out right now., I don't have it with me at the moment, so I can't remember the name off hand, but its in a jar, &amp; it's very thick and creamy and lasts forever when applied...I'll PM you the name when I get home....Oh I see you're from the USVI ? My favorite place, actually they call me a homie - I've been to St.Thomas a gazillion times....what Island are you from? curious?.....

Originally Posted by *keg265* What are some great moisturizers out there that are available in stores now for dry skin? any suggestions?



Ohhh, and great tips , im gonna try it .


----------



## K*O* (Jul 2, 2005)

Health food store, or Vitamin Shoppe

Originally Posted by *mAra* where can i get the bragg's?


----------



## desertvixen (Jul 2, 2005)

I make a mask with apple cider vinegar and love it. I use Aztec Healing Clay Powder and instead of mixing with water, use organic apple cider vinegar. Clay is very purifying to the skin and mixed with the vinegar it is amazing!


----------



## envymi (Jul 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keg265* What are some great moisturizers out there that are available in stores now for dry skin? any suggestions?



Ohhh, and great tips , im gonna try it .

I really like this serum I have from Rhonda Allison skincare. I also like Mario Badescu's line occasionally, although I try to stay with natural skincare products(which is why I love RA products). Another alternative is jojoba oil or if you're dry and prone to breakouts, then try grapeseed oil.


----------



## Liz (Jul 3, 2005)

here's my update:

i was using acv from safeway, not the all-natural one. i diluted a 1/3 of the bottle with bottled water. it was working, and i haven't had as many breakouts as i usually do. i usually get small bumps on my forehead from working out and sweating. and cytis type of acne on the side of my face.

i went out to whole foods today and got the all natural bragg's one. i didn't dilute it this time though. whooooaaa. it was making my eyes water!! and my cheeks turned red. it looked like i had sun burn. so i poured 1/3 out and diluted it with some bottled water. i don't think my skin can handle it full strength. lol

so i'll see how this one works since it's the one recommended. i'll start drinking it in bottled water also to see if that works


----------



## Liz (Jul 3, 2005)

eeewwwww. nix the idea of drinking it!!!!

i just tried it and used about a table spoon or so in a .5 L water bottle. blech!!! so i poured some out and added more water. still tasted nasty. poured some more out and added more water. yuck. put some honey in it. didn't make a difference to me.

it still tasted like i was drinking straight ACV.


----------



## maryb74 (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, I went out and bought some vinegar last night..Hopefully this gets rid of my post period blemishes..uggghh..


----------



## fiji (Jul 5, 2005)

I tried this stuff 2 days ago. I was kinda counting on all the little blemishes on my chin to come to a head immediately like what happend to some of you, but so far nothing. Also I had a cystic blemish on my forehead and it already dried up, so thats a great thing. I was also wondering that if it dries out my skin, maybe thats why my pores will look smaller, right? Well my entire bathroom smells like vinegar, but I don't really mind. Also, I was thinking of making green tea, but instead of using water, I'd use the vinegar, and maybe try to put a compress on my forehead. At this point I'll try anything. But I will keep using it and see how my skin reacts. I will also try to fing the organic one, because the one in my grocery store is musselman's


----------



## Andi (Jul 5, 2005)

glad it seems to be working for you, fiji and Liz. I guess itÂ´s not usual anyway that anyone can handle using ACV full strenght on their skin.

I still use it full strenght, but IÂ´m careful using it close to my eyes because my eyes turn red and watery too. and last week I applied it like 5 times a day and thatÂ´s when my cheeks turned a little red too. but hey, my pimples and red spots are gone now ;-)

now that the stress from school is gone too, my skin looks better than it had in years. and I stopped drinking ACV too, the taste started to get old, although I had no problems drinking it. I just felt like it wasnÂ´t doing my stomach any good, you know, the acids.

keep us updated, girls!!!


----------



## Sofia (Jul 5, 2005)

I went and got the Braggs acv. So should I just use it with a cotton ball all over my face or is there another way?


----------



## Andi (Jul 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I went and got the Braggs acv. So should I just use it with a cotton ball all over my face or is there another way? yeah thatÂ´s the way I do it. I go over my already clear areas with only a little ACV on the cotton ball and soak the cotton ball with ACV when I apply it on blemishes (I apply it a couple of times each day on blemishes that have just appeared)


----------



## celeste (Jul 5, 2005)

So after I received the newsletter via email with another acne post, I HAD to try the Bragg's natural apple cider vinegar. The local health food store had it and I tried it immediately! I applied it to my 'soon to arrive' blemishes and wow, it made my eyes water tremendously but at the same time, my skin felt more clean. I had the great idea of applying it while sitting in front of a fan to allow it to dry on my skin while using it full strength. I figured that if it was going to work, I better try it full strength first. Well it worked for me. I was amazed truly at the clearing on my chin and nose too. My skin wasn't in very bad shape to begin with but it was far from perfect. My hubby came in and I told him what I did and he tried it too. He has perfect skin but it seemed to shrink his pores. The things he does for love.



Anyway, I am making this a part of my routine for clear skin. I plan to dilute the ACV as my skin gets better. The reason this works HAS to have something to do with the fact that apple cider vinegar may balance the pH of your skin. Who knows? *Another tip:* I applied the ACV right before applying a mask and it seemed to help lift dead skin cells off my face a little more than just using the mask itself. I got silly while boating in the sun this past weekend so I needed a little extra help. Try it and good luck! C ~


----------



## Sofia (Jul 5, 2005)

I tried this today. Ran a cotton ball with with acv all over my t-zone and cheeks and I saw a noticable difference in my pores. You can barely see them. I used it straight from the bottle and I didn't experience any redness or burning, but WOW my eyes definitely had a hard time with it. Lots of tearing, I looked like I was crying. So far so good. I don't have any blemishes that need taking care of, but it does a great job on your pores.


----------



## lilla (Jul 9, 2005)

I will try it when I buy one


----------



## karrieann (Jul 9, 2005)

i bought some ACV at Trader Joe's yesterday and tried it straight out of the bottle last night. i certainly did make my face sunburn red. i followed the AVC toner with Dr Denese skin serum and today my skin feels so smooth i can hardly believe it. i will keep using this, even with the sour smell...

thanks envy! that is a awesome tip!!


----------



## mechelw (Jul 9, 2005)

okay so when do you use avc? morning night? if i use it do i replace my glycolic toner with it? or is it a treatment that goes on after? also. . . can you use benyzol peroxide with it? like afterwards? let me know how you guys use it and what is "successful".


----------



## jennyb (Jul 13, 2005)

*i have just been using the stuff all over my face after i wash it at night. i have used benzol peroxide after i used the acv, and i had no problems. *

Originally Posted by *whoaitschell* okay so when do you use avc? morning night? if i use it do i replace my glycolic toner with it? or is it a treatment that goes on after? also. . . can you use benyzol peroxide with it? like afterwards? let me know how you guys use it and what is "successful".


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ok ,i finally tried the acv.i got it from trader joes.The smell really sucks but i dealt with it,and it didnt really burn too bad just slightly.I was kind of expecting what happened to envymi to happen to me,with the dirt coming to the surface.but nothing really happened except my skin feeling tight and kind of dry.

should i continue to use it or is it not made for me?has any one else seen really good results?


----------



## jennyb (Jul 25, 2005)

*I looooove acv, it has done wonders for my skin, and I even turned my mom onto it. I think you should still stick with it. Maybe dilute it with some water, or use it once every other day, and see how that goes. My eyes water and my skin burns slightly when I use it, but I get over it. Also, I use it as an allover face toner, but had to start straying away from around my ears and my neck, b/c it would get dry there. Also, if your out in the sun, that might be why your skin gets dry too, the combo of the acv and sun. *

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Ok ,i finally tried the acv.i got it from trader joes.The smell really sucks but i dealt with it,and it didnt really burn too bad just slightly.I was kind of expecting what happened to envymi to happen to me,with the dirt coming to the surface.but nothing really happened except my skin feeling tight and kind of dry.
should i continue to use it or is it not made for me?has any one else seen really good results?


----------



## jennyb (Jul 25, 2005)

*by the way, I use it once at night, after I wash my face. I don't know how everyone else uses it though. I think my mom uses it morn/night, but that would be a little much for me b/c I love the beach, which makes my skin prone to dryness*

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *I looooove acv, it has done wonders for my skin, and I even turned my mom onto it. I think you should still stick with it. Maybe dilute it with some water, or use it once every other day, and see how that goes. My eyes water and my skin burns slightly when I use it, but I get over it. Also, I use it as an allover face toner, but had to start straying away from around my ears and my neck, b/c it would get dry there. Also, if your out in the sun, that might be why your skin gets dry too, the combo of the acv and sun. *


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *I looooove acv, it has done wonders for my skin, and I even turned my mom onto it. I think you should still stick with it. Maybe dilute it with some water, or use it once every other day, and see how that goes. My eyes water and my skin burns slightly when I use it, but I get over it. Also, I use it as an allover face toner, but had to start straying away from around my ears and my neck, b/c it would get dry there. Also, if your out in the sun, that might be why your skin gets dry too, the combo of the acv and sun. * 

i dont really spend any time in the sun,but when i sweat i smell like acv,lol

did you have any breakouts ,and if so did acv help clear up your skin?I think i will give it a shot again,i just expected imediate results like envymi


----------



## jennyb (Jul 25, 2005)

*man, i just wrote a whole novel to you, and i accidentlly pressed a buttow, and it dissapeared!!! oh well. anyways, i hope i dont reak of acv!!! im a server (unfortunately) and lately with the combo of the heat and the running around, i have felt gross and sweaty



. i havent noticed anyone straying away from me lately though!!! my mom actually had me smell her face one day cause she thought she reaked, but i didnt smell a thing!!! she smelled like roses, well not quite like that, but she smelled fine.



about the breakout thing i havent had any, thats why i love this stuff, except for right now (a small breakout by my cheak) b/c im going to start my period soon ( i always breakout on that time of the month). The acv has made my monthly breakout practically nonexistant and starts healing practically when i get it, if that makes sense. if you need any more advice let me know. i'll be glad to help, b/c i know how hard it is to find products you actually like (well at least for me)*

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* i dont really spend any time in the sun,but when i sweat i smell like acv,lol
did you have any breakouts ,and if so did acv help clear up your skin?I think i will give it a shot again,i just expected imediate results like envymi


----------



## envymi (Jul 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* i dont really spend any time in the sun,but when i sweat i smell like acv,lol
did you have any breakouts ,and if so did acv help clear up your skin?I think i will give it a shot again,i just expected imediate results like envymi





Maybe you don't have the buildup like I did in your pores... if you have pretty good skin, you probably won't see as dramatic results.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Maybe you don't have the buildup like I did in your pores... if you have pretty good skin, you probably won't see as dramatic results. 
my skin is pretty clear ,like no reall build up,but i want to clean the pores on my noseand make them smaller.but this is good for breakouts,cause i sometimes breakout and i hate it.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Ginny* I began using Apple Cider Vinegar about 2 weeks ago. I cleanse, then ex foliate with baking soda and then apply ACV (1 part ACV to 8 parts water) with a cotton ball. I leave the ACV on for about 10 minutes the wash off. At first this burned a little and left my face red but feeling so good. Now I might have a few red patches after doing this regimen but it quickly fades away. My face has never looked and felt so good. I actually went out without makeup for the first time in my life yesterday thanks to this regimen. I have oily/acne prone skin with a previous cystic acne problem. I took two rounds of accutane but the acne returned. My skin is doing much better now (10 years after accutane) with just some red scars on the cheek area This regimen has actually improved the look of my red spots dramatically. I will be using this regimen for a long time to come.






wow great story!!!!!!!now hearing that,is worth me giving it another go!!!thanks for sharing


----------



## Marisol (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome to MUT Ginny!


----------



## krivers28 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am new to this site and it has been resourceful. I have never heard of Apple Cider Vinegar. I am an african american female, is it good for all skin types. Ive had problem skin since I was a kid and I am 30 now. I have been to dermatologists and tried every skin care product around. lately Ive been hearing my skin problems have been due to stress and hormonal inbalance. I am game to try anything new. My question is u can also drink ACV, and Dilute it with water and use it as an toner?? Can u find it in most grocery stores or in health food stores. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## envymi (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *krivers28* Hi everyone, I am new to this site and it has been resourceful. I have never heard of Apple Cider Vinegar. I am an african american female, is it good for all skin types. Ive had problem skin since I was a kid and I am 30 now. I have been to dermatologists and tried every skin care product around. lately Ive been hearing my skin problems have been due to stress and hormonal inbalance. I am game to try anything new. My question is u can also drink ACV, and Dilute it with water and use it as an toner?? Can u find it in most grocery stores or in health food stores. Thanks for any advice!



It's better to get the ones in the health food stores, unless your grocery store has the organic ACV with the apple pieces in it. Bragg's is the most common one you can find, I also get Trader Joe's brand.


----------



## Sold-ON-Gerda (Jul 26, 2005)

You have to be kidding me. I have a minor in chemistry and not to sound rude...but your nuts...do you realize your putting acid on you face. Sure it's a mild acid, but what are you thinking. If you want to go use natural products use natural products that have been tested on people before dabbing acid on your face. I love Gerda spillmann skin care...you won't damage your epidermis w/ gerda but you will help improve your skin. 

And please don't risk your beauty...oscar wilde said:

beauty is a form of genius -- is higher, indeed, than genius, as it needs no explanation. It is of the great facts of the world, like sunlight, or spring-time, or the reflection in dark waters of that silver shell we call the moon. It cannot be questioned. It has its divine right of sovereignty. It makes princes of those who have it.

Your blessed to be beautiful don't take that forgranted.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sold-ON-Gerda* You have to be kidding me. I have a minor in chemistry and not to sound rude...but your nuts...do you realize your putting acid on you face. Sure it's a mild acid, but what are you thinking. If you want to go use natural products use natural products that have been tested on people before dabbing acid on your face. I love Gerda spillmann skin care...you won't damage your epidermis w/ gerda but you will help improve your skin. I appreciate your concern over the MUTers but what is so wrong with using ACV? I mean, there are tons of articles and research stating how it can help skin and hair. I mean, what is the difference between using some products that are chemically made? Here is an example for ya: my friend who is in her mid-30s washes her face with Irish Sping (yeah, the soap bar) and she has amazing skin. Yet I that spend tons of $$ skin care and still break out at least once a week. I think that if people want to use ACV and it works for them, then more power to them. 
Also, welcome to MUT!


----------



## Laura (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sold-ON-Gerda* You have to be kidding me. I have a minor in chemistry and not to sound rude...but your nuts Ok i know that comment wasnt for me but i think that was rude.. JMHO


----------



## jennyb (Jul 27, 2005)

ditto

Originally Posted by *Laura* Ok i know that comment wasnt for me but i think that was rude.. JMHO


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sold-ON-Gerda* You have to be kidding me. I have a minor in chemistry and not to sound rude...but your nuts...do you realize your putting acid on you face. Sure it's a mild acid, but what are you thinking. If you want to go use natural products use natural products that have been tested on people before dabbing acid on your face. I love Gerda spillmann skin care...you won't damage your epidermis w/ gerda but you will help improve your skin. And please don't risk your beauty...oscar wilde said:

beauty is a form of genius -- is higher, indeed, than genius, as it needs no explanation. It is of the great facts of the world, like sunlight, or spring-time, or the reflection in dark waters of that silver shell we call the moon. It cannot be questioned. It has its divine right of sovereignty. It makes princes of those who have it.

Your blessed to be beautiful don't take that forgranted.


Well just like you have your love for Gerda,there are some ladies here(quite a few)who love acv and have wonderful results,never had they called anyone nuts for using gerda!


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 3, 2005)

I have never used it on my face, but I use it in my hair about 2 times a month.

It is amazing how clean it makes my hair, *so incredibly shiny and so much volume!!! I love it for my hair ! * If you have any build up believe me it is gone. I just wash my hair lightly first, then pour the acv thru my hair, rub it in thru the top to the ends and leave it on about a minute. Shampoo again, condition and beautiful sexy hair!!

*



*

Originally Posted by *envymi* Anyone ever use straight apple cider vinegar on their face? I had a few little pimples on my face this weekend cuz I've been stressing too much lately. I usually go to a lady for facials and microdermabrasion every other week, but since my schedules gonna be a little crazy the next month or so I won't be able to go see her for a while. So I did my usual once a week skincare routine with a pumpkin enzyme mask I have, then I decided to try some apple cider vinegar. I don't know what made me think of it. I just put some on a cotton ball and dabbed it all over my face, putting more on my problem areas. The little pimples on my chin and the few blackheads I had came to surface immediately. It was so weird. This morning when I woke I noticed that my skin is completely clear and the pores on my cheeks seem smaller. Has anyone else ever tried it?


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Sep 13, 2005)

apple cider works well because the vinegar is acidic and it dries it out. I also use too paste because it can dry it out more and faster. Also isopropyl alcohol. Just a little bit not to often because it is not the best for your skin because it is over drying...basically use if you have an emergency


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 14, 2005)

hi ya, wow this stuff sounds great, does any1 from the UK know where i can get some ACV,

thanks,

becky x x x


----------



## Andi (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *butterflyblue* I have never used it on my face, but I use it in my hair about 2 times a month. 
It is amazing how clean it makes my hair, *so incredibly shiny and so much volume!!! I love it for my hair ! *If you have any build up believe me it is gone. I just wash my hair lightly first, then pour the acv thru my hair, rub it in thru the top to the ends and leave it on about a minute. Shampoo again, condition and beautiful sexy hair!!

*



*

that sounds great....IÂ´ll try it on my hair too. I had the best results with ACV on my face so why not try this too?


----------



## monniej (Sep 14, 2005)

you ladies have made me a true believer in acv. i even used it on my husband to dry our some ingrown hair problems. my skin feels and looks great. no more store bought toners for me, it's acv as a toner from now on!



P.S. don't knock it if you haven't tried it!


----------



## Angi74 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello.I just tried.It working!!! I found a great book about ACV in Polish bookstore.I have to buy it.


----------



## Ayacalypso (Sep 28, 2005)

Well, I bought some ACV in the grocery store (not organic - couldn't find any there), and used it twice so far. Once diluted, which did nothing (no burning, no eyes watering, and I have very sensitive skin). Once straight from the bottle (which says "reduced with water to 5%), it didn't really burn, or make my skin red, but my eyes sure did water! But I dont' think it did anything for my black/white heads.

Does anyone know if the clear, non-organic stuff is weaker or stronger than the organic with pieces of apple in it? Everything I saw in the grocery store said "reduced w/water to 5%), so I took that to be a standard.


----------

